# Kong Shin Bup HapKido Seminar June 17th



## Kevin Janisse (May 25, 2006)

On June 17th, 9th Degree Grandmaster Rudy Timmerman and Master Kevin Janisse will be presenting a Kong Shin Bup HapKiDo Seminar in Portland Oregon. Grandmaster Timmerman is president of the "National Korean Martial Arts Association". He has been training since 1950 and continues to teach traditional Korean Martial arts as he has been taught over the past 5 decades. 

This seminar is open to all martial artists 13 years and older independant of affiliation or style. If you enjoy joint locks, pressure points, throws, forms, weapons, breaking, ect. This seminar is for you. 

Seminar Time: Saturday June 17th, 10:00AM - 4:30PM 

Seminar Cost: $55.00 preregistered before May 31st 
$65.00 at the door 

Location: 11731 SE Stevens Rd., Portland, OR 97266 
In the New Hope Gymnasium 

Contact: Kevin Janisse - 971-645-1152 

Registration form and flyer: www.nkmaa.com/2006%20nkmaa%20Events.html 

Instructors who pre-register are invited to the Friday night Advanced Training Seminar - Contact Master Janisse if interested.
_________________
Sincerely, 

Kevin Janisse, Kwan Jang


----------

